# shoe alternative



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He should be able to grip fine with just his bare feet. I personally prefer barefoot to anything else when going on pavement because it is safer. I bet he would be fine to go ahead and drive him and if you notice a problem, then start looking for a solution.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

smrobs said:


> He should be able to grip fine with just his bare feet. I personally prefer barefoot to anything else when going on pavement because it is safer. I bet he would be fine to go ahead and drive him and if you notice a problem, then start looking for a solution.


I agree. We ride all our mares on pavement, and our breeder friend drives theirs on mares, all barefoot too. As long as your're not doing it every day all day long, the pavement actually does a nice job of keeping them trimmed (our old English farrier once commented that riding 50% of the time on asphalt worked very well).


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

The main thing I'm worried about is slipping. The only reason this is stuck on my mind is, I was rotating my guys to a new pasture I had my old retired guy in hand and we had to go accross the blacktop and he slipped on it. He's older and I know it could be just him that didn't have the footing, and he'll never have to worry about being in harness again. It started me thinking what if this happened while driving and one of my guys slipped, it would be a bad day.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

You already cheaked out sole-gaurd, theres not much else I can think of. Easy-boot gloves might work but that's all I can really think of.


----------

